# Blackened fish seasoning



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

I was buying some from Publix but they are out. Anybody know a good mix?


----------



## Lil' Scout (Oct 1, 2007)

I like the Louisiana brand. All of the others that I've tried a too salty.


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

The best one that I know of is Paul Prudome's Redfish Magic. That is the original first blackenening Seasoning.


----------



## sirmashalot (May 13, 2008)

southern flavor


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

> *amberj (6/4/2008)*The best one that I know of is Paul Prudome's Redfish Magic. That is the original first blackenening Seasoning.


that's the one I use.


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

> *amberj (6/4/2008)*The best one that I know of is Paul Prudome's Redfish Magic. That is the original first blackenening Seasoning.


Ditto............ GOOD stuff!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Joraca (Dec 29, 2007)

I used Emeril's essence (since that is what I had) to blacken redfish in the oven last night. It was very good, not as spicy as most. Smoke was manageable, prolly cause the temperature was better controlled.

Preheat a big black iron skillet in the oven to 500 degrees.
Dry the fillets, then oil (what used to be) the skin side with 1-2 teaspoons oil (I used peanut oil).
Coat the oiled side with Emeril's essence.
Place the oiled and seasoned side down in the preheated skillet.
Cook about 7 minutes.

Joraca


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

amberj said:


> The best one that I know of is Paul Prudome's Redfish Magic. That is the original first blackenening Seasoning.


:thumbsup: my choice also


----------

